# Another one for the conspiracy theory brigade



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

“They” are still watching you know!!


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Hahaha!!!

Wonder how many will do that?!?


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

It ranks alongside the lady who called the AA out because her car broke down. When asked what the problem was by the call handler she replied 

“I don’t know, but the Gravy Boat light came on a few miles back” 

Andy


(An oil can looks like a gravy boat doesn’t it? :grin2: )


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Mrplodd said:


> It ranks alongside the lady who called the AA out because her car broke down. When asked what the problem was by the call handler she replied
> 
> "I don't know, but the Gravy Boat light came on a few miles back"
> 
> ...


Thanks Andy

I now know where to tell the garage to put the oil on an oil chnage.:laugh:


----------



## nidge1 (Jul 26, 2009)

I always remember years ago when I was working as a apprentice builder. We were working in a garage and a lady pulled in and asked the garage chap if he would have a look at her car. “What’s the problem?” It’s banging and smelling and feels like it’s going to pack up. “ Have you checked the oil level” No, that’s ok because the little light hasn’t come on. “Yes, but have you thought the bulb could have blown” It’s fine it has always come on before when it’s got no oil in, she replied. Doh 🙄 
Sure enough not enough oil in to reach the dip stick! 

Nidge


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

In a similar situation I was told "There was oil in it when I bought it."


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

Don't forget "have you got a 710 lid?"

Gordon


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

???


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

For folks like Jean and me (or is it I) stand on your head or turn the phone upside down. :grin2:


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks Jan!


----------

